# Neat find at Trexlertown!



## Jim Barnard (Oct 1, 2018)

I bought this unique space age middle weight for fair money on Saturday. It is nice to get a new addition to the collection that needs nothing.






GREAT design!





In all fairness, most people know that I am a fan of a nice rack.





I actually found the lens at the show!





Field was wet in the morning, but that did not dampen spirits...

Jim


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 1, 2018)

I bet that seat makes it easier to fart without lifting a cheek.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Oct 2, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I bet that seat makes it easier to fart without lifting a cheek.



Yes, it is like a 2 speed. Pedal first then air assist in second. The original wind powered device except it has a large carbon foot print.


----------



## Barto (Oct 4, 2018)

Love that seat..

BART


----------



## Oilit (Oct 12, 2018)

Look at all that chrome! Time to break out the dark, dark shades!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice find! I’d love to own one of these.


----------

